# non warranty voiding mods?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Danny5 has his tuned and loves it, mind you it may void your warranty. 

Gmpp products don't void warranty but I don't know if there are any for the ctd. 

Most appearance mods won't void your warranty but the warranty on those pieces won't transfer to the aftermarket items. 

Some Magnuson act of like 1977 or something prohibits a dealership from voiding your warranty if they can't prove the parts you replaced caused the failure.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Most if all mods to a car will not void a warranty unless it is proved that the mod caused whatever problem you have with your car. If you tune, the tune comes with a transparency mode so no one will know it is installed and as I said it is not a problem unless it is proved to the cause of a given problem to your car. Mod away.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

No mods void your warranty. If they cause a failure, then the failed part might not be replaced under warranty.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

thank you all so much! i appreciate the insight, and now ill have to watch for Danny5 to see who tuned his. now i start the hunt for td parts... wish me luck! pics as i upgrade to follow


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The tune is the only thing you'll want to make 100% certain you have the ability to revert back to stock. Granted the Trifecta tune is a ghost one which means the techs can't tell the difference on the computer side. Aside from that good to go as others have stated.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The tune is the only thing you'll want to make 100% certain you have the ability to revert back to stock. Granted the Trifecta tune is a ghost one which means the techs can't tell the difference on the computer side. Aside from that good to go as others have stated.


A tuned Cruze is obvious if they turn the CC switch off. I still pull it for service just to have 1 less thing to possibly have a argument over. It doesn't show what you did to the tune but it shows the car has been flashed and how many times it has been flashed. I try to flash and unflash on the days it goes into service so they line up to dealership visits.



money_man said:


> Danny5 has his tuned and loves it, mind you it may void your warranty.
> 
> Gmpp products don't void warranty but I don't know if there are any for the ctd.
> 
> ...


Yes, great example is ported intake manifolds voids warranty on the ported intake manifold if you go to dealership to get that replaced. 

If you swap the eco 6 MT fuel pump assembly out and the new non eco fuel pump assembly fails, thats not a warranty covered item.

If you installed HID's and the water pump goes, Water pump is replaced under warranty(Dodge dealer jab)


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I like how Trifecta gives you the stock tune data. This way before you go to the dealer, you can revert it back. I would also revert it back where I live for the winter (No need for extra hp and torque in the snow). If you go the Trifecta route, you are better off buying the Flash Cable instead of renting it because from what I have read/seen.. they are not readily available.. This way you can do it whenever you want. Can usually get a used one for $100 or pay the price for a new one.. think it is like $150.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

money_man said:


> Danny5 has his tuned and loves it, mind you it may void your warranty.
> 
> Gmpp products don't void warranty but I don't know if there are any for the ctd.
> 
> ...


The Magnuson act does not apply to "modifications" that deviate from OEM specifications or improvments that are not legal under EPA or CARB. Any modification to engine performance that is before the converter is not legal. It just has not been enforced much, but CARB right now in California is going after the BMW parts folks right now who are are selling downpipes, intakes, or any electronic device that works with the catless downpipes. CARB and EPA are depending on the dealers to catch these things. The intent of the Magnuson act was just to prevent manufacturers from requiring you to use their parts to keep your warranty. 
DO not expect this act to help you, and on modifications, the manufacturer does not have to prove a thing. If a replacement part you bought failed and did damage to the car (not a modification from stock part) then at that point they would need to prove that and that would be easy since they would have the failed part, know it is not original and have the right to send you back to that company.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

there are a few tuning shops for diesels around me that I've been recommended, has anyone used an efi live tune? I'll be doing bolt ons before I take it in, this way everything lines up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phpsteve said:


> I like how Trifecta gives you the stock tune data. This way before you go to the dealer, you can revert it back. I would also revert it back where I live for the winter (No need for extra hp and torque in the snow). If you go the Trifecta route, you are better off buying the Flash Cable instead of renting it because from what I have read/seen.. they are not readily available.. This way you can do it whenever you want. Can usually get a used one for $100 or pay the price for a new one.. think it is like $150.


Trifecta full tune has ECO mode which feels less aggressive than even the stock tune for that situation. The full race tune on ECO tires is nuts in the rain. If we only had a LSD...



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

